# [RELEASE] NSXS3 - A PS3 Emulator for Nintendo Switch



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

Download
HOW TO INSTALL IT
1. Put everything in the root of your SD Card
2. Install the .nsp file
3. Done
ONLY RUN NSXS3 VIA THE HOME MENU


----------



## A3660537JPN (Apr 15, 2020)

I am sure this is a fake.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 15, 2020)

A3660537JPN said:


> I am sure this is a fake.


*looks at forum section*

You may have a point


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 15, 2020)

Oooojhhhhhhh, I’m unzipping now.............


----------



## x65943 (Apr 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Oooojhhhhhhh, I’m unzipping now.............


Unzipping???

Don't tell me you're gonna take a sit on my toilet too!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m actually not going to install this, but yes, I will have a sit about now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

*ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip*

Tada......


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 15, 2020)

It's Rick roll isn't it?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> It's Rick roll isn't it?



IDK, what do you think it is, Sherlock? Your waifu pillow?


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

I forgot i actually released this k.
the link is dead for anyone wondering.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 2, 2020)

woah can this run black ops 4 at 69420fps?


----------



## Stealphie (May 3, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> woah can this run black ops 4 at 69420fps?


While this is a PS3 emulator, if you use the code L+R+ZL+ZR you unlock PS4 mode, which allows you to emulate PS4 games. And if you're in that mode, you can run BO4 at 69420FPS with no problems.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2020)

A3660537JPN said:


> I am sure this is a fake.


Are you sure? The Temp is a pretty reliable source


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> While this is a PS3 emulator, if you use the code L+R+ZL+ZR you unlock PS4 mode, which allows you to emulate PS4 games. And if you're in that mode, you can run BO4 at 69420FPS with no problems.


damn! 

i look forward to playing the last of us 3 on this


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

So even though this is nearly a year old what did this actually do?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So even though this is nearly a year old what did this really do?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



therainbowcreeperRBX said:


> So even though this is nearly a year old what did this actually do?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> So even though this is nearly a year old what did this really do?


It duplicated for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ohhhh, I can't wait to split ma ps3 isoz, so they fit onto my FAT32 microSD.

It'll be so awesome !!!!11


----------

